# Which wireless radio control for the 5D3?



## J.R. (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking for a radio wireless control for the 5D3 but am unsure of which one to get. I am looking to cover for a distance of about 150-200 feet between myself and the camera. Please advise ... 

Thanks in advance ... 

--JR


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 7, 2013)

Check out Phottix Odin. I went with Canon RT (600EX-RT and STE3) but if I had not then I would have went with Phottix. Half the cost of PW and they work better.

By the way there is no specific wireless for your camera. The 5D3 has no wireless features. The only advantage with going Canon RT is you can access and control flash menus for on and off camera flash via LCD screen. Any 3rd party RT will just say for Canon. Canon RT is rated at 100ft.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2013)

I assume you mean something to trigger the camera, right? I was in the same boat - I really liked the little Canon RC-1 IR trigger, but while that works with the 5DIII, the 1-series bodies don't have an IR receiver so a radio trigger was the only option. Canon has an LC-5, it's expensive but for me the real downside was the remote unit is really big.

I picked up a hähnel Giga T Pro II RF remote. Interval timer, the remote unit is small enough to fit in the palm (for getting in the picture if needed). I like that the remote unit can actually be plugged directly into the camera if desired (i.e. used as a wired release) for interval timing, etc.

If you do have the Canon -RT system, you can acutally use that to remotely trigger the camera - but using a speedlite or ST-E3 as a handheld remote isn't the most convenient option, IMO.


----------



## traveller (Mar 7, 2013)

Does the RC-1 IR trigger work from the rear of the camera when you are in an outdoor environment. I've never used this device because I always though that the front mounted IR receiver on the EOS bodies would only work reliably from the front, which would limit the RC-1 to a self portrait snapshot tool. Second question: does the RC-1 have the ability to hold the shutter open in Bulb mode, without the need to keep your finger on the trigger?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2013)

traveller said:


> Does the RC-1 IR trigger work from the rear of the camera when you are in an outdoor environment. I've never used this device because I always though that the front mounted IR receiver on the EOS bodies would only work reliably from the front, which would limit the RC-1 to a self portrait snapshot tool. Second question: does the RC-1 have the ability to hold the shutter open in Bulb mode, without the need to keep your finger on the trigger?



No, not from the rear (unless there's something the IR signal bounces off, like pointing your TV remote at a white ceiling). When the camera is set to Bulb, pressing the RC-1 shutter release once opens the shutter, a second press of the button closes the shutter.


----------



## ncsa (Mar 7, 2013)

If you already have iOS devices. iPAD, iPhone, then check out the CamRanger - it works very well in remote control / release of the camera.

http://www.camranger.com


----------



## stoneysnapper (Mar 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I picked up a hähnel Giga T Pro II RF remote. Interval timer, the remote unit is small enough to fit in the palm (for getting in the picture if needed). I like that the remote unit can actually be plugged directly into the camera if desired (i.e. used as a wired release) for interval timing, etc.



+1. I have this and its very good, its more than just a simple trigger, with an intervalometer etc built in. One annoying thing with it, for me anyway, is that the remote will power off after a minute or so, therefore if you are scouting about with your camera set up and see something you want to shoot and you haven't used the trigger for a few minutes you need to turn it back on again, which takes time. It might be possible to change the standby duration in the settings but I've never got round to checking.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks digital.paradise

I was actually looking only for a remote that could simply trip the shutter but will keep your advice in mind as my speedlites increase in number.


Thanks ncsa! 

Camranger looks interesting. It'd be great to complete live view on the iPad / iPhone. Pity they don't ship it to India. I tried a search and it looks like a similar product is available for preorder at BH photo-

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/916082-REG/sanho_sahdcm_cameramator_wireless_tethered_dslr.html

How do the specs compare to the Camranger? Also, will the camera LV also be active while using Camranger?


Thanks Neuro!

I will buy the Giga Pro II. It's got a pretty good reach of 100m and will meet my requirements nicely.


Thanks Stoneysnapper!

Do you lose the settings if the trigger turns off? If not, I probably could live with it the same way my phone locks up after every 5mins


----------



## Jeff H (Mar 7, 2013)

+1 I have the Camranger. It is a great tool for controlling my 5d3.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 7, 2013)

I got a Velo one that has worked GREAT so far....I've done time lapse from it, and used it to take pictures of myself with my family...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GMVGGE/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You might give it a look...you can do it wireless or wired.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Mar 7, 2013)

I dont believe you do lose the settings, i.e. if you have it set on burst mode it will be there when you switch back on. Just to note that the receiver does not auto power off. You have to remember to switch that off when you put it back in your bag!

I had a good look at the Camranger yesterday at Focus 2013. Its actually really neat piece of kit, however its £270 and I was very tempted but I'm pretty sure I could find something that I will use more often to put my £250 towards.


----------



## ncsa (Mar 7, 2013)

When CamRanger is connected to the camera body LV on the camera is not operational, this saves on batteries for one. All controls are sent to the iOS device, they are developing Andriod and have a beta OS X client which works well.



J.R. said:


> Thanks digital.paradise
> 
> I was actually looking only for a remote that could simply trip the shutter but will keep your advice in mind as my speedlites increase in number.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 7, 2013)

If all you need is to trip the shutter, the Phottix Strato II includes the necessary cables to remotely trigger the shutter release, and also can function as remote strobe/speedlite trigger.


----------



## darth mollusk (Mar 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I assume you mean something to trigger the camera, right? I was in the same boat - I really liked the little Canon RC-1 IR trigger, but while that works with the 5DIII, the 1-series bodies don't have an IR receiver so a radio trigger was the only option. Canon has an LC-5, it's expensive but for me the real downside was the remote unit is really big.
> 
> I picked up a hähnel Giga T Pro II RF remote. Interval timer, the remote unit is small enough to fit in the palm (for getting in the picture if needed). I like that the remote unit can actually be plugged directly into the camera if desired (i.e. used as a wired release) for interval timing, etc.
> 
> If you do have the Canon -RT system, you can acutally use that to remotely trigger the camera - but using a speedlite or ST-E3 as a handheld remote isn't the most convenient option, IMO.



One more somewhat annoying feature of the hähnel Giga T Pro II RF - and I didn't know this until I bought it. The 2.4 GHz frequency is also used by most wireless internet routers. If you are in wireless range the signal to your camera will be cancelled and the radio unit won't work. Mine works at home only if I switch the router wireless signal off. Could be a deal breaker for anyone wanting to use a wireless remote in any urban setting.


----------



## GDub (Mar 7, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> If all you need is to trip the shutter, the Phottix Strato II includes the necessary cables to remotely trigger the shutter release, and also can function as remote strobe/speedlite trigger.


+1


----------



## brett b (Mar 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I picked up a hähnel Giga T Pro II RF remote. Interval timer, the remote unit is small enough to fit in the palm (for getting in the picture if needed). I like that the remote unit can actually be plugged directly into the camera if desired (i.e. used as a wired release) for interval timing, etc.



I wanted to pick up the Giga T Pro about 6 months ago, but I couldn't find a seller of Version II. I'll have to take a look again. 
Any negatives with it, Neuro?


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have the Giga Pro (v1) - and love it.

Use it as an intermeter, remote release, timer (for settings different to the 2 second and 10 second Canon DSLR options), etc. I've used it for macros, time-lapse, night photography, liveview, critical landscapes, etc, etc. Very flexible - and also has quite a few good settings. 8)

I've not had any issues with my home modem / router wireless interfering with it. (And yes, I have it on- and have some neighbours with modems). Maybe only some modems are affected (or it's country-specific / Hertz specific - I live in Australia).

The 'short auto-power down' of the remote/transmitter - can be annoying, but all one needs to do is half press the shutter-release to keep it active. The receiver has a longer 'auto-power down' (if it does at all) - I think I nearly always turn that off manually.

Like neuro, I like that I can use the remote/transmitter directly wired to the DSLR too. I have a Canon 7D and Canon 350D... and my Giga Pro has connecting cords that fit both of these cameras. The Giga Pro wasn't the cheapest, but it was worth the $90 or so that I paid for it, and I've used it often - and as it's so small and handy, I can take it with me easily anywhere, any time.

Hope this helps. 

Paul


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry to the OP. I misunderstood the question :-[


----------



## brett b (Mar 9, 2013)

pj1974 said:


> I have the Giga Pro (v1) - and love it.
> 
> Use it as an intermeter, remote release, timer (for settings different to the 2 second and 10 second Canon DSLR options), etc. I've used it for macros, time-lapse, night photography, liveview, critical landscapes, etc, etc. Very flexible - and also has quite a few good settings. 8)
> 
> ...



Thank you, Paul!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 9, 2013)

ncsa said:


> If you already have iOS devices. iPAD, iPhone, then check out the CamRanger - it works very well in remote control / release of the camera.
> 
> http://www.camranger.com


+1 ... I don't own one but tried it once from a friend of mine and it is awesome ... I plan on getting one this April.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies people. I've ordered the Giga Pro. Will consider getting the Camranger once they start shipping to India. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## miznick (Mar 21, 2013)

Shutterbug Remote would also do the trick for you with an iPhone / iPad. (http://www.shutterbugremote.com).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ncsa said:
> 
> 
> > If you already have iOS devices. iPAD, iPhone, then check out the CamRanger - it works very well in remote control / release of the camera.
> ...


I bought the CamRanger and this is my feedback from the first serious photo shoot I did with it on Tuesday:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13637.msg246101#msg246101


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Thanks for the replies people. I've ordered the Giga Pro. Will consider getting the Camranger once they start shipping to India.
> 
> Cheers ... J.R.


If you shop with Adorama, (http://www.adorama.com/CMRCC.html ... I bought it from them and had it shipped to the Middle East ... although I work/live in the Middle East, I am from India) , they are shipping it to India for $60 (if you choose UPS Worldwide Express) and it is delivered to you within 3 to 5 days max ... see the attached screen shot:


----------



## J.R. (Mar 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies people. I've ordered the Giga Pro. Will consider getting the Camranger once they start shipping to India.
> ...



Thanks Rienz ... I had only checked at BH Photo and as it was not available with them. I got the giga-t pro but this looks very impressive. 

I'll order this on my next batch of purchases ... I try clubbing my purchases together ... Can't justify the shipping and handling of $ 60 -65 for a single purchase which after the Imposition of customs duty ends up at almost $85-90, so I only order when I have an order of approx a $750 or over.

Thanks for the help!

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...


I understand about the shipping cost ... I also club my purchases. If you are planning on buying from B&H you could check out this one http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/916082-REG/sanho_sahdcm_cameramator_wireless_tethered_dslr.html ... it used to be called CameraMator but due to a legal dispute between the hardware and software makers this product was on hold for sometime but it is now on sale since yesterday ... it was actually my first choice but I didn't know how long the dispute would continue so I bought the CamRanger ... but both devices do the same job. CamRanger is slim and easily portable but not a very elegant design (a bit ugly but comes with a nice pouch), while the CameraMator is more elegant and "fancy" looking, it has a hot shoe mount that occupies a bit more space than you may like. Both cost the same and work pretty much the same.
By the way, although I've ordered quite a few things from B&H, it was never directly to India ... but I always wanted to know the percentage of customs duty and or any other charges for importing from USA to India ... if you don't mind, could give me some details? 
PS. I'm from Goa

Thanks in advance.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 21, 2013)

I've ordered stuff a couple of times from BH Photo ... Shipped by UPS. The customs duty is steep, 28.50 per cent that is levied on the cost+shipping charges. The importation is taken care of by UPS and they collect the customs duty from you on delivery of the package and charge INR 500. 

I've had packages delivered within 5 days of ordering so I can say that the service is pretty fast for shipments to India. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I've ordered stuff a couple of times from BH Photo ... Shipped by UPS. The customs duty is steep, 28.50 per cent that is levied on the cost+shipping charges. The importation is taken care of by UPS and they collect the customs duty from you on delivery of the package and charge INR 500.
> 
> I've had packages delivered within 5 days of ordering so I can say that the service is pretty fast for shipments to India.
> 
> Cheers ... J.R.


Thanks for the info ... yeah 28.5% is pretty steep.
In the middle east I only have to pay 5% customs duty for any product(s) above $700, that too only if that brand/company is already selling their products here .. if that brands does not exist than no customs for any amount. 
Just like you I always use UPS, coz besides being the most economical (of the shipping choices offered by B&H and Adorama) they are very reliable and quick.
Once again thanks for the info.


----------

